# ADA Aqua Soil; how many bags?



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

Apologies firsthand for the newbish post 

Just getting back in the nature aquarium scene after moving and I need a refresher.

I'm ordering from this site and was wondering *how many bags to get for a 20g high*. 

Also I'm leaning towards the Amazonia line to bring out the "greens" in the tank, I haven't been at this for awhile so if you guys have any recommendations, swing it my way.

cheers.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

For a 20 gallon, I would say just one bag would suffice.

-Will


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

thank you kindly for the reply


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You need at least 3 inches thick AquaSoil in your tank. 4 inches is even better.

--Nikolay


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

I hear that... I'm also putting a sloped pathway in the middle of the tank using white sand. I have a slight doubt that one bag would not be enough since I want the substrate to be thick and "workable"... should i just get another bag?

i also ended up ordering from a different site; adana-usa.com and chose the "multi-type" if that suggests a difference.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can calculate the volume of the area in cubic inches that you want to use the AquaSoil (or guesstimate  ). From this you can figure out how many bag(s) that you need. There are 549.2 cubic inches in 9 liters and 183.1 cubic inches in 3 liters. If you want to use metric measurements, there are 9,000 and 3,000 cubic centimeters respectfully in these AquaSoil bags.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

wow, thanks for the tip!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

First off, love the avitar!

I'm sure you could email whichever site you plan on ordering from and getting their opinion. 

Original AS I Ammazonia is what I have always used it is supposedly the most nutrient rich. I'm not too sure what the difference between the "new" AS is and AS II. Maybe someone can enlighten me?


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

(ordered another bag -- just to be safe)

from what i know, ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II -- which I (think) am assuming makes the H20 "softer" -- main reason; I live in ID and water is (extremely) Hard


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The II version of Amazonia has bad reviews. Mainly, some say that it turns into mud. Go with either origional or the new version.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks! i did the "new" amazonia; one bag of muti-type and one normal. appreciate all the kind replies.


----------

